# Greipel versus Cavendish, its on!



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cavendish-responds-to-greipels-criticism



> Earlier this year, the HTC-Columbia management had indicated that Cavendish and Greipel could create a dominant sprint combination at this year's Tour de France, but Cavendish has ruled that out.
> 
> He told The Guardian newspaper that riding in the same team as Greipel "is not a problem for me, because I'm a better rider" but rebuked the idea that Greipel could ride with him at the Tour de France, saying "There's no chance whatsoever that he's coming to a bike race with me."
> 
> Cavendish added: "I was pretty pissed with Greipel's comments after San Remo. If he thought he could win, he'd say it before the race rather than when he's looking at the results sheet. It wasn't through lack of form that I didn't win San Remo - it was bad luck. Last year I won it picking my nose. This year it was possible I'd win again. There's no chance of Greipel winning a 'Monument'. Me on bad form is still better than him.”


This should be interesting.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The funny thing is that Cav is openly refusing to race with Greipel, thus not putting his where his mouth is. 

I'm no Greipel fan boy, but he had a pretty good start to the season. I legitimately think that Greipel could have done a lot better than Cav did in the monuments. Could he have won them? Most likely not, but I'd guarantee he'd finish much higher than Cav. 

With HTC Columbia being all about winning races, I'm still surprised Stapleton hasn't told them to be professionals and bring home #1 and #2.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

spade2you said:


> The funny thing is that Cav is openly refusing to race with Greipel, thus not putting his where his mouth is.
> 
> I'm no Greipel fan boy, but he had a pretty good start to the season. I legitimately think that Greipel could have done a lot better than Cav did in the monuments. Could he have won them? Most likely not, but I'd guarantee he'd finish much higher than Cav.
> 
> With HTC Columbia being all about winning races, I'm still surprised Stapleton hasn't told them to be professionals and bring home #1 and #2.


Wonder how Stapleton likes Cav picking the Tour team for him?

Methinks Cav may very well have kissed goodbye his shot at green this year. He certainly isn't going to have the train like he had in 08 and 09.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jorgy said:


> Wonder how Stapleton likes Cav picking the Tour team for him?
> 
> Methinks Cav may very well have kissed goodbye his shot at green this year. He certainly isn't going to have the train like he had in 08 and 09.


I'm surprised Stapleton didn't say he could pick the team any way he wanted, just as long as Greipel was on it. If his health were better, I think he could have been doing quite well, but it isn't. Hell, Renshaw is just starting to get healthy again! 

I might agree that Cav in top form might smoke Greipel, but this is not the case. I find it comical, but kind of sad that Cav thinks he's better than Greipel in his current poor form. 

Maybe he'll have a shot at the green jersey this year, although his arrogance cost him last year. He's indeed a better sprinter than Thor most of the time, but Thor was more willing to get the "pocket change" points. Still kind of funny how he basically quit the Tour of Missouri after Thor got him. Yes, I'm aware of what the press release said, but he only had a case of Tourette's after he lost out to Thor.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I've never liked Cav, so take this with a grain of salt. Saying he won MSR while picking his nose is worse than bashing a teammate; it's bashing a Monument. It's also wrong. HH from 450meters took him to a photo-finish while serving as the lead-out that went awry. 

Cav got, and deserved that win, I get it. But, to me, HH's performance at the end was more impressive than Cavs (but that doesn't count for much).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I will give Cavendish this- he is candid and not afraid to speak his mind. 

But not sure the spat with Greipel hurts his chances at green, as clearly Greipel want to ride for his own chances and not for Cavendish.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess I get the big-talking, shoot your mouth off, sprinter persona. But Cav is drilling a teammate here instead of taking the high road (NPI) on this one. I know Cavendish is the fastest guy on the road right now but he's really one bad crash away from being the former fastest.

These guys need a visit to the 'coaches office' to discuss the proper way to STFU in the media. Can you imagine someone like Bill Belichick putting up with crap like this from his players?


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

*Catfight!*

Honestly, if these guys were women, that's what people would be saying. I'm glad it's not my job to babysit them.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> ...Last year I won it picking my nose...


One of the reasons why I respect someone like Cancellara infinitely more that Cavendish. He's still very young and extremely talented and I do hope that with age he'll mature.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Well I doubt Cavendish will do much in this years tour. Greens definitely going to either Boonen or Freire based on their form.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> I will give Cavendish this- he is candid and not afraid to speak his mind.
> 
> But not sure the spat with Greipel hurts his chances at green, as clearly Greipel want to ride for his own chances and not for Cavendish.


I don't know Greipel, but I'd think he would be willing to work for a team mate in better form. Given the trash talking AND not allowing Greipel to compete in the same races, I can't blame him. 

Cav could potentially be in better form in July, but it's no stretch to say that Greipel would have easily placed better, barring mechanical issues.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Would be interesting to know how long those guys are both under contract. I wouldn't be surprised if Cav wanted to be at Sky, maybe he's acting up a little to make keeping him a Columbia a lot of trouble?


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

The "while picking my nose" comment is so disrespectful. Hausler was crushed after the race . He came so close to winning and Mark got him the last second. .


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

3rensho said:


> ...These guys need a visit to the 'coaches office' to discuss the proper way to STFU in the media...


While I understand your point, it doesn't really make for a more exciting spectator sport, does it? I mean, it's one thing to demand a little respect, but STFU? Come on...

For example, I've always enjoyed Chris Horner as much for his candor as for his riding. Unfortunately riding for Astana/RS/Lance means riding with a gag order. Oh well, hopefully Horner will write a book or two after he retires!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Kristatos said:


> Would be interesting to know how long those guys are both under contract. I wouldn't be surprised if Cav wanted to be at Sky, maybe he's acting up a little to make keeping him a Columbia a lot of trouble?


Isn't Sky the Bradley Wiggins show now? As long as they think he's a legitimate GC contender, no sprinter is going to get a train.

Kirchen aside, Columbia-HTC's Tour focus was stage wins, and Cav benefitted enormously. His recent comments suggests his thanks to the team were just for show. It remains to be seen how good Cav is without his leadout.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

olli said:


> The "while picking my nose" comment is so disrespectful. Hausler was crushed after the race . He came so close to winning and Mark got him the last second. .


I remember seeing that race and the endless replays afterwards but I do think that Haussler made a very small error just before the finish. He changed his line which allowed Cav to go straight through. If he hadn't done that Cav would've had to go around him loosing a few 100ths of a second in the process.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

> Earlier this year, the HTC-Columbia management had indicated that Cavendish and Greipel could create a dominant sprint combination at this year's Tour de France, but Cavendish has ruled that out.
> 
> He told The Guardian newspaper that riding in the same team as Greipel "is not a problem for me, because I'm a better rider" but rebuked the idea that Greipel could ride with him at the Tour de France, saying "There's no chance whatsoever that he's coming to a bike race with me."


Man, that's whacked. They would make a great one two punch, with Zabel's help he have an awesome lead out train. I wonder if this has been brewing for a while and if it had anything to do with Hincapie leaving?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

BAM! Those are some harsh but not surprising words coming from Cavendish


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Something tells me Greipel is looking forward to riding on a new team next year. Riding on the same team as Cav will keep him out of lots of the good races. Cav is obviously intimidated by him, he doesn't talk smack about any of the other great riders (there are several) on the team.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Cavendish has now definitely made the douchebag list which includes the likes of Ricco. I have far, far more admiration for riders such as Cancellara, Voigt, Hincapie, Bettini, Flecha and Boonen... These guys are true class acts compared to Cavendish... Hell I think I even have more admiration for McEwen than Cavendish at this point.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

rocco said:


> Cavendish has now definitely made the douchebag list which includes the likes of Ricco. I have far, far more admiration for riders such as Cancellara, Voigt, Hincapie, Bettini, Flecha and Boonen... These guys are true class acts compared to Cavendish... Hell I think I even have more admiration for* McEwen* than Cavendish at this point.


I like McEwen. In my experience he does more telling it how it is then anything else.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> Well I doubt Cavendish will do much in this years tour. Greens definitely going to either Boonen or Freire based on their form.


it's early april now. Isn't TdF traditionally held in July?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have always disliked Cav but couldnt quite put my finger on why. Now i know. Horner and Mcewen fall into the category of telling it like it is (which is nice in Pro cycing), Cavendish is a douch, big difference.
Is it possible for them to not ride ANY race together? I dont think he decides anyway.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

bigmig19 said:


> I have always disliked Cav but couldnt quite put my finger on why. Now i know. Horner and Mcewen fall into the category of telling it like it is (which is nice in Pro cycing), Cavendish is a douch, big difference.
> Is it possible for them to not ride ANY race together? I dont think he decides anyway.


Hitting the nail on the head w/ this one.

He is disrespecting the sport w/ the nose picking comment and needs to grow/shut up.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think Cav might have enough pull to decide who races with him, but only Stapleton would know for sure. 

With the things he has said to the media, I'm surprised he doesn't have his own media guy. Most prominent riders do. I know Big George has his own PR guy, although he's obviously much more gracious overall.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I like McEwen , too, and hope to see more of him this year than last. He's magic in the sprint.

At least you can say when Cav sets out to trash-talk, he does an outstanding job of it.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was never a big fan of Cavendish, and those comments he said made me dislike him even more. Yes Cavendish is probably the best sprinter right now but he is just to arrogant for my likings. I have been a big fan Greipel for several years now. I don't know when his contract runs out but I bet he won't stay at Columbia next season.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LOL, if you didn't like him before, check this one out!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/apr/06/mark-cavendish-andre-greipel


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

The Columbia show is run by Cavendish. Greipel will leave, not Cavendish. Besides, Sky will maybe give him one leadout man if he is lucky.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cavendish thrives on aggro. Winning, and _only_ winning, is why he gets up in the morning. He's just putting Greipel in his place (HTC's #2 sprinter) by slapping him down verbally, just like he has done to all the other sprinters on the road. 
By way of comparison, Farrar, for example, is a nice respectful guy and an habitual loser.
Cavendish is a punk, but an habitual winner.
Sprinters are like gunfighters. Currently Cav is the fastest, baddest, cockiest............ 

Imagine if everyone was as boring as Andy Schleck!!!!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

albert owen said:


> By way of comparison, Farrar, for example, is a nice respectful guy and an habitual loser.
> Cavendish is a punk, but an habitual winner.
> /QUOTE]
> considering this season for both Cavendish and Farrar, I call BS.
> Let's see how great Cavendish is when his leadout train tells him to take a hike.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

den bakker said:


> considering this season for both Cavendish and Farrar, I call BS.
> Let's see how great Cavendish is when his leadout train tells him to take a hike.


If you're expecting him to crumple up and start crying for his Mummy, if the HTC train isn't as good as last year's, you're going to be disappointed  
Last year his train was awesome. The year before it wasn't that good. He wins either way.

BTW Cav's season has only just got going after his tooth troubles.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm best sprinter in the world? I think a certain thor hushovd would beg to differ........ I wonder how much his negative attitude will affect the willingness of his train to do work? I mean these are professional bike riders whose allegiance is based on $$$. On the other hand, it'd be awfully easy for them to only give 90% in those last 400m. Should be intersting to see it play out. I really hope they take em both to France.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

cav wins...nuff said...

probably some media scum took the quotes out of context, afterall that is what they get paid to do...almost like them as much as attny's....

and i am sure he influences how much the "train" gets paid to do their job well....


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

You cannot blame this on the media. If this was Hincapie I'd probably we skeptical but with cav this kind of unprofessional display of immaturity have become commonplace. As the saying goes "diarhea of the mouth, constipation of the brain". 

FWIW, does he really think it makes him cool to brag about picking his nose?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tommyrhodes said:


> Hmmm best sprinter in the world? I think a certain thor hushovd would beg to differ........ I wonder how much his negative attitude will affect the willingness of his train to do work? I mean these are professional bike riders whose allegiance is based on $$$. On the other hand, it'd be awfully easy for them to only give 90% in those last 400m. Should be intersting to see it play out. I really hope they take em both to France.


Come on. Hushovd may have been the most "consistent" stage finisher, whatever that means, but like him or hate him, in bunch sprints, head-to-head, Cavendish was head and shoulders above everyone else.

Arrogance is in-bred in top sprinters. And not just in cycling - track and field too. Something about testosterone, something about confidence required to win, partly head-games (you hesitate for one moment, you lose). 

I, for one, think that all this trash-talking it makes it that much more entertaining to watch. Greipel vs. Cavendish - bring it on! I only wish Petacchi, Farrar, McEwen and Hushovd joined in by claiming they will be kicking Cav's butt every time while picking their nose. That would be something!


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

*What, me Worry?*

Does anybody else think there is a mental as well as physical resemblance?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oh, that boy racer!

wouldnt it be fun to see griepel on quickstep next year...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm guessing his results (Cav) will be less dominant this season without Hincapie. With George running things for Mouthy-Mark (on the road) last year, the team delivered the Little Snot ("...picking my nose...") to the finishing kms of most of the stages with the least possible "fuss". Everyone on the team, with George sharing his strength and knowledge, worked remarkably well. When they approached stage finishes, that last season's team was friggin' Awesome! It certainly showed, giving Cavendish the Zip to go so good at the end... Having George Hincapie as 'road captain' to keep all their guys focused, a guy who's done it for so many years, that is (IMHO) mainly what enabled Cavendish to get such good results last season.

A guy like Hincapie, helping position everyone all day long, giving advice to 'the workers', getting them arranged to tow their sprinter along properly all day, keeping the lead out train somewhat rested and in good position to be ready to 'work' all the other teams at the finish...I think Cavendish is going to find his job is not so easy this time..I think his team is going to be much less effective, more in keeping with all the other sprinter teams of last season, teams who didn't have an outstanding behind the scenes guy like George with all that experience and race savvy. 

It's very early season, yah, but look how Farrar's results seem to be improving.I think it'd be great to see him start taking Cavendish I am gonna be cheering, this season, for 'anybody but Cavendish'. The way he's been coming across in the media is beyond lame. 

And I am a fan of George, he should get an Oscar for "Best Supporting Rider"..Very under-appreciated, IMHO, for all his work as an important Team (whatever the team) guy over the years.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I'm guessing his results (Cav) will be less dominant this season without Hincapie. With George running things for Mouthy-Mark (on the road) last year, the team delivered the Little Snot ("...picking my nose...") to the finishing kms of most of the stages with the least possible "fuss". Everyone on the team, with George sharing his strength and knowledge, worked remarkably well. When they approached stage finishes, that last season's team was friggin' Awesome! It certainly showed, giving Cavendish the Zip to go so good at the end... Having George Hincapie as 'road captain' to keep all their guys focused, a guy who's done it for so many years, that is (IMHO) mainly what enabled Cavendish to get such good results last season.
> 
> A guy like Hincapie, helping position everyone all day long, giving advice to 'the workers', getting them arranged to tow their sprinter along properly all day, keeping the lead out train somewhat rested and in good position to be ready to 'work' all the other teams at the finish...I think Cavendish is going to find his job is not so easy this time..I think his team is going to be much less effective, more in keeping with all the other sprinter teams of last season, teams who didn't have an outstanding behind the scenes guy like George with all that experience and race savvy.
> 
> ...


OMG, Best Post EvAr!!!

I was going to say very similar things with regards to Hincapie and his role in Cavendish's dominance but you nailed it! 

This year is NOT going to be the same for Cavendish. What we saw last year was the result of organization through a very strong team-leader in Hincapie. Without organization, Cav's chances dwindle. 

What a great time to be a fan of cycling!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Cav wins in a flat bunch sprint, but thor is a much more complete rider, in my opinion. Thor is smart, experienced, and strong. Put a little uphill in the bunch sprint (Barcelona) and are who wins. Thor has beaten cav to the line in flat sprints as well; I don't think its fair at all to suggest that cavendish is head and shoulders above thor. In my opinion, thor's solo breakaway was THE ride of last year's tour. By the way, boonen isn't going to touch the green jersey this year. He may blow PR apart, but I have a feeling that he's gonna crap out again, just like last year.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> Cav wins in a flat bunch sprint, but thor is a much more complete rider, in my opinion. Thor is smart, experienced, and strong. Put a little uphill in the bunch sprint (Barcelona) and are who wins. Thor has beaten cav to the line in flat sprints as well; I don't think its fair at all to suggest that cavendish is head and shoulders above thor. In my opinion, thor's solo breakaway was THE ride of last year's tour. By the way, boonen isn't going to touch the green jersey this year. He may blow PR apart, but I have a feeling that he's gonna crap out again, just like last year.


Sums it up pretty darn well if you ask me.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Man, I would love to see somebody beat Cav for a stage win and pretend to pick their nose!

What an arrogant d!ck. Being cofident is one thing, being a disrespecting jerk is another.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

gegarrenton said:


> Sums it up pretty darn well if you ask me.


Apart from the part about boonen blowing pr apart. I bet there was a lot of blowing being done but not the racing kind :thumbsup:


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I do think cycling could use a little more trash talking,.. but your own teamate? like that? 

That boy could really use a sock in his mouth


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Greipel, judging by his totally feeble display in defending his Blue Jersey in today's Tour of Turkey, should be honoured to be in the same squad as Cav and should bow down everytime he sees Cav walk by - especially if he is picking his nose


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

albert owen said:


> Greipel, judging by his totally feeble display in defending his Blue Jersey in today's Tour of Turkey, should be honoured to be in the same squad as Cav and should bow down everytime he sees Cav walk by - especially if he is picking his nose


Why? Sounds like it was a somewhat hilly stage. I didn't read all of the stage details, but if David Moncoutie in the top finishers, it was hilly.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

> "You came here today with the perception that I was an arsehole," says Mark Cavendish, fixing an intense look. It is a statement more than a question. The celebrated winner of 10 Tour de France stages has come to expect bad press, his defence mechanisms ready at the slightest sign of trouble.
> 
> Actually his assumption is wrong. He is too personable ever to be described as an "arsehole". True, he is outspoken, but the overriding impression of Cavendish is not arrogant and brutish, rather mischievous and boyish, a young buck who enjoys running off his mouth


Full article 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/apr/14/mark-cavendish-tour-de-france


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks. So which is it, Mark?

"It's not eight people helping me win … I'm riding for the team."

or

"We've got the best guys on the team to support me to do it."

There's no denying Cav's tremendous ability, but he seems to teetor on discounting his team's support quite a bit. Makes all those times he thanked his team seem fake.

And getting angry about Wiggo's comments is just crazy and arrogant. So all the years of conventional wisdom of teams being designed around sprinters or GC just goes out the window?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

....and Greipel takes another one in Turkey.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, interesting!

Cav now decides who races for HTC!

Things I like about Cav:
He speaks his mind
He's fast....oh so fast!

Things I dislike about Cav:
Everything else.

I too would like to see Greipel on another team next year...hope Saxo is still around, a sprinter like Greipel would be a huge addition to thier toolset.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

spade2you said:


> ....and Greipel takes another one in Turkey.


Yeah, but it's a **** little race because Cav wasn't there (according to Cav).


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> Yeah, but it's a **** little race because Cav wasn't there (according to Cav).


It is a **** little race with no top class sprinters competing. That's why G is winning the sprints so very, very easily. Today's stage was very enjoyable though, watching HTC closing down a brave breakaway just in the nick of time was quite exciting.

I wager that Greipel will do about as well as Ciolek has done at Milram if/when he leaves HTC.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> I too would like to see Greipel on another team next year...hope Saxo is still around, a sprinter like Greipel would be a huge addition to thier toolset.


Riis plans to do something, but Saxo Bank will end sponsorship at the end of the year.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Riis plans to do something, but Saxo Bank will end sponsorship at the end of the year.


Yeah, Juan José Haedo hasn't done so well in Europe.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

albert owen said:


> It is a **** little race with no top class sprinters competing. That's why G is winning the sprints so very, very easily. Today's stage was very enjoyable though, watching HTC closing down a brave breakaway just in the nick of time was quite exciting.
> 
> I wager that Greipel will do about as well as Ciolek has done at Milram if/when he leaves HTC.


Yes, a lot of his don't have the top sprinters, but Cav's single victory of the year also lacked a lot of top sprinters.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

… and another Cav interview, this time with Paul Kimmage, containing a reference to the Greipe business. 



> “When did you last have a downer?”
> “Recently. I wouldn’t have said that **** last week [he made headlines for an attack on his teammate and fellow sprinter Andre Greipel — ‘me on bad form is still better than him’] if I wasn’t on a downer. But sometimes you are not yourself and it’s easy to get down.”


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/cycling/article7101041.ece


----------

